# air intake questions -



## lemarv (May 24, 2004)

guys, just wanted to ask some questions regarding the air intakes....
i could not get the answer from the other posts....

will moisture get in the engine when using cold air intake system?
what will be the effect if moisture gets inside the engine?

thanks and more power to all


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Driving in heavy rain is OK (I've read only one report where the filter became saturated with water). Driving through deep puddles may cause water to get into the engine. If water gets into a cylinder the piston will stop dead and something will break. (hydrolock)

The filter should be mounted as high as possible. I have a JWT POP charger which bolts to the underside of the panel, holding the filter up.

Lew


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

does not belong in "forced induction". moving...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

its very hard to get water into the engine unles you completely submerge the filter and if you do, its usually your fault for tryin to drive through rivers... you really dont have to worry.. getting a bypass valve is pointless cuz it defeats the purpose of a cai.. just get a short ram if you are that afraid...


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

wait a sec, I thought the AEM bypass valve was just a Diaphragm not an air rerouter?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it is just a diaphragm. nothing more.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

well in that case it is only gathering air through the bypass if the filter end suddenly does not get air correct?So it is a good idea to get one for a little insurance.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you don't need the bypass. Only time to be concerned is if you're driving thru 2' of water.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

a bypass valve is just a $50 waste... it really defeats the purpose of a cai... think about it.. pulls from motor by while also pulling like a regular cai.. its just to make people feel better..


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

psulemon said:


> a bypass valve is just a $50 waste... it really defeats the purpose of a cai... think about it.. pulls from motor by while also pulling like a regular cai.. its just to make people feel better..


I wonder how many people have tried something like this on their Nissans: http://west.bradley.edu/probe/k&n.htm.


----------



## mar (May 28, 2004)

lemarv said:


> guys, just wanted to ask some questions regarding the air intakes....
> i could not get the answer from the other posts....
> 
> will moisture get in the engine when using cold air intake system?
> ...




To answer your question, had cai installed with bypass at beginning of May, the bypass is $50 cheap insurance and haven't had any problem with water in the motor. Some may say that the bypass is a gimmick; however, I have a co-worker who had one on a civic si and he said in deep rain he did hear it working. Hopefully this helps out.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

like I said, the only way water will get in your engine is if you SUBMERGE the filter.

the bypass is a MARKETING gimmick to get companies an extra $50, nothing more.

The Nismo intake for the b15 SER uses it, but it doesn't cost any extra...............


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> like I said, the only way water will get in your engine is if you SUBMERGE the filter.
> 
> the bypass is a MARKETING gimmick to get companies an extra $50, nothing more.



i have had my car stall and leave me stranded, simply because water was being sprayed into my filter from my wheel. i never touched any puddles over 2" deep.

i got my bypass valve, and never saw a problem again.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

psulemon said:


> a bypass valve is just a $50 waste... it really defeats the purpose of a cai... think about it.. pulls from motor by while also pulling like a regular cai.. its just to make people feel better..



the springs inside the bypass valve ONLY open when the pressure inside the intake tube drops below a certain point. if there is no pressure drop, the bypass valve is not open, therefore, not being used.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dude, every bypass I've ever seen is just a foam "filter" in the middle of the intake.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

chimmike said:


> dude, every bypass I've ever seen is just a foam "filter" in the middle of the intake.


Um... Mike, you might want to take one of them apart one of these days. Most of them are spring loaded on the inside.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^thats the same with me.. and its very hard for water to get into your filter or especially even draw it through the filter


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

my intake setup has the filter open to a hole in the bumper allowing air directly from the front of the car to enter...I've had no problems driving in rain................I prefer not to bother wasting the money on the bypass.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^i have had a custom intake for a long time, it rains a lot here like it is today, and we have a tendency to have our rivers overflow and i have never stalled or anything


----------



## lemarv (May 24, 2004)

thank you for all the info....

i just created a custom intake for my n16 sentra......
i did not re-positioned the air filter box and the maf sensors, i just added an extra intake where in cold air will be coming in from the opening at the bumper grills, have tried it and i think it is working.....
this is the first time that even after driving for hours that the air filter section
did not get hot like before, guess the colder air ramming into the extra intake
is really bringing it cold air.....

what you think guys? 

thanks again and more power to you all....


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

I just thought id say that its really dependent on how much rainfall your area gets and the geographical features. Less trees more water more chance of hydolock and vice versa. I think the bypass valve is a wortwhile investment, sure even if it pointless which it may or may not be it tricks the drivers mind into being less paranoid about the possibility. $50 is less then it would cost to get a shrink to address this problem.


----------

